# How can I get a better Frame Rate in WoW?



## Fabienne (Aug 5, 2002)

Hi

I play World of Warcraft online. My frame rate stinks. The best I get is upper 20's. Usually I am running 19 or 20 FPS and often it drops to 5-15 FPS.

My PC is:

Xp
2.6GHZ
1024 ram
Nvidia 6600


----------



## Jones (Jul 28, 2005)

There are only two ways to solve this problem:

1 - Lower the resolution and graphics settings

2 - Upgrade your graphics card

**EDIT** - You also said 'online' right? In that case, check your connection speed and check to see if you have a very high ping time to the server your're playing on. This can cause slow gameplay, but your problem is more than likely related to your graphics settings and/or graphics card.


----------



## shujinko (Apr 1, 2006)

Are you using an onboard sound card? That can suck CPU cycles as well. Try turning check off portions the sound such as Music and Ambiance in Sound Options, or buy a separate sound card to handle sound processing duties. But, yeah, you're probably due for an upgrade soon. With the Intel Core 2 Duo's being so cheap and awesome, now's a good time.


----------



## Fabienne (Aug 5, 2002)

my sound card is the Soundblaster Audigy 4


----------



## Randomname01 (May 7, 2005)

Its probably a graphics related problem, as others have said. Lower the settings in video options. One of the big nasties is terrain distance in that game. I'm running WoW on a very old GeForce 3 Ti 200 (soon to be an 8800), and it shows large performance increases as I drop terrain distance.


----------



## damon666 (Jul 12, 2007)

Well thats funny my computer plays fine on wow i have 20 to 30 framerate out side of towns and in towns and instances i have 50 to 60 frame rate and all i have is a pentium 4 1.8 ghz and a nividia fx 5500 oc with 256 mb video and 768 mb of ram and mos of my graphics is up now tell me why you should get a new pc


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

One way to get better framerate: quit WoW. 
getting better framerate while still playing WoW: press WindowsKey+ Pause/Break, go to Advanced, click settings under Performance, then click Adjust for best Performace. your computer will start looking like a windows 2000, but it should help. a bit.
you can also turn off system restore and automatic updates while you're there, as long as you feel comfortable with turning those off.


----------

